# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Технологии ежедневно экономят 30 минут рабочего времени — исследование Lenovo

## Labs

*Минск, 25 марта 2020 г.* — Компания Lenovo провела исследование о роли технологий в рабочем пространстве. Более половины опрошенных (58 убеждены, что технологии помогают разнообразить условия работы и облегчают карьерный рост. Еще 52% респондентов заинтересованы в автоматизации скучной и рутинной работы.
"Технологические устройства существенно влияют на современное рабочее место и предоставляют немало преимуществ: от мгновенных разговоров тет-а-тет с коллегами во всем мире до упрощения и автоматизации изнурительных задач. В будущем технологии продолжат трансформировать рабочее пространство, чтобы оно становилось еще более интересным и продуктивным", ㅡ комментирует Боб О'Доннелл (Bob O'Donnell), президент и главный аналитик TECHnalysis Research.
Исследование охватило более 15 тыс. человек со всего мира: США, Мексики, Бразилии, Китая, Индии, Японии, Великобритании, Германии, Франции и Италии. Более половины респондентов (51 обеспокоены, что новые технологии могут ликвидировать их рабочие места. Однако не меньший процент опрошенных выражает оптимизм относительно перспектив автоматизации. 52% "чрезвычайно" или "очень" заинтересованы в том, чтобы рутинная и неинтересная работа была автоматизирована. 45% опрошенных хотели бы автоматизировать документооборот, 39% — работу со счетами-фактурами и табелями учета рабочего времени, 37% — уборку, а 36% — подготовку заметок.
Во всем мире верят, что технологии положительно влияют на возможности и качество рабочих мест. 58% опрошенных убеждены, что инновации помогают получать интересные должности и строить карьеру. Больше всего этой позиции придерживаются в Китае (75, Индии (73 и Мексике (72. По мнению 56% респондентов, технологии облегчают продвижение по карьерной лестнице, этот показатель самый высокий в Индии (85, Мексике (74 и Бразилии (72.
"Новое поколение работников, которое ожидает более гибких методов работы, с детства тесно взаимодействует с технологиями. Современная молодежь быстро адаптируется в бизнес-среде и размывает границы использования технологий для работы и отдыха. Это исследование свидетельствует о позитивном отношении к трансформации рабочего пространства благодаря инновациям. Рабочие места должны соответствовать требованиям будущей рабочей силы: от смарт-офисов до оборудования для видеоконференций. Мы верим в то, что наша работа над улучшением жизни с помощью инновационных технологий — это шаг в правильном направлении для удовлетворения потребностей работников будущего", — комментирует Дилип Бхатия (Dilip Bhatia), вице-президент по глобальному маркетингу, опыту пользователей и клиентов Lenovo.
Половина респондентов в мире уверены, что "умные" устройства экономят как минимум 30 мин рабочего времени каждый день: улучшают производительность и помогают работать быстрее. 41% работников подтверждают, что быстрая загрузка и передача данных позволяют им быть продуктивнее. Более половины опрошенных ожидают работать в смарт-офисах уже в течение следующих 5 лет. А 3 из 5 работников убеждены, что разговоры тет-а-тет вскоре станут устаревшими.
Согласно исследованию, люди во всем мире верят, что технологические компании должны способствовать общему благу. Лишь около 30% опрошенных убеждены, что главными направлениями стоит сделать укрепление экономики и создание новых рабочих мест.

----------

